# Help please!



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have just done a test and it is positive!  HOwever I am having some light bleeding I have just spoken to my GP and he has made me feel awful he started going on about ectopic pregancy and now i just feel like crying!  Does anyone know or has ever heard that bleeding can happen in early pg?

Please please let me know!


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Kitty,

Sorry to hear you are bleeding   It may not be anything. If you are really worried why not contact your local maternity unit? They may be able to offer some advice. GP's can be very insensitive.  

Hugs
Chris


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi
Congratulations on getting the +ive result. 
I had bleeding from day 10, and did 4 hpt plus official one from hospital all with +ive results. I only did the first 4 as i thought it was all over with the bleeding being there. My son is now 15 months old...so dont give up yet, it is very common in pregnancies. I also had bleeds at 8 weeks, and nearly 12 weeks.
Hope everything is ok.
Karen & Benjamin


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2002)

Congratulations.

I have had an ectopic & did have bleeding,BUT it was very dark & watery-like prune juice.On a happier note,bleeding is VERY common in early pregnancy-I was pg  again,the same time as Karen (Hi Karen) & more of us had bleeding than didn't have it & we all delivered healthy babies.

I bled heavily at 8 & 10.5 wks with Issy,for a week at a time & she is 14 months now.I am currently 11wks pregnant & had spotting last week-a scan revealed the baby was ok.My mum bled every month when pg with my sister & didn't actually realise she was expecting until she was 4 months pg.

Is your Dr arranging an early scan & taking Hcg levels? The Hcg should go up by roughly 66% or more every 48 hours in a healthy pregnancy & once the levels reach 1000 or more,something can normally be seen on a scan.

Good luck & keep us posted.


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2002)

ps,if you do a search on bleeding in pgncy on here,you will see just how many of us have experienced it over the years.


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Kitty4

I think we might have met in the chat room a few days ago...

Congratulations!  I'm over the moon for you.  Don't worry about the bleeding - it is probably what's called implantation bleeding, where your baby has found a comfortable place in your womb and is just settling in.  It happened to my sister off and on for a few days when she was first pregnant (naturally - she doesn't have my problems!).  It also happened to my sister-in-law when she had successful IVF last year.

Don't worry - you've got what you've been waiting for - that BFP!  Well done you!!

Kittikat
xx


----------

